# Primus vs Tekksavy



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I could not find anything on this. I want to get away from Bell, I know that Tekksavy has a following here for internet, but right now Primus has a better bundle for home phone as well as internet. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with Primus. I mean they cannot be as bad as Bell, can they?

Oh ya, Bell sucks. I know that is not a new statement here, but it felt good anyway!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Primus customer service is the worst i've ever encountered. I've had the misfortune of using them for VOIP, DSL & land line over the last few years (not all at once, but switched between their services because they had good pricing)

Incompetent at every turn.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I use Primus for my landline. No problems at all with them... cheaper than Bell, better features. The first day things got set up, there was a bit of a glitch and their customer service was really good about getting it all sorted out fast and checking in with me to make sure it all worked well. 

I use Teksavvy for Internet though.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

i-rui said:


> Primus customer service is the worst i've ever encountered. I've had the misfortune of using them for VOIP, DSL & land line over the last few years (not all at once, but switched between their services because they had good pricing)
> 
> Incompetent at every turn.


That sucks, Tekksavy advised me not to move my landline if I want to keep my phone number. Also there modem prices are higher.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Right now I am being robbed. I have been grand fathered into an unlimited download plan by Bell (over 8 years as an internet customer an 19 years as a local and long distance) and now they have decided to add an extra 25 dollars a month, because they claim it is a "Premium" package. One they no longer offer. The plan that was offered to me was a complete joke and still 10 dollars more than Primus or Tekksavy.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Could you do teksavvy and magic jack? I just made the switch to teksavvy from bell and I couldn't be happier. We cancelled our home phone because we just couldn't warrant paying for it when we both have cell phones. I think the odd long distance charges far outweigh paying for a landline EVERY month.

And didn't the government change the phone rules so you can keep you hone number when switching?


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

imnothng said:


> Could you do teksavvy and magic jack? I just made the switch to teksavvy from bell and I couldn't be happier. We cancelled our home phone because we just couldn't warrant paying for it when we both have cell phones. I think the odd long distance charges far outweigh paying for a landline EVERY month.
> 
> And didn't the government change the phone rules so you can keep you hone number when switching?


I would like to keep a land line for now. Mainly for ease and having it lets my 7 year old have a line for 911 if the need ever came up.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

We just moved our landline with original phone number to Teksavvy, no problems. Make sure to give Bell 30 days notice otherwise you will be billed for the month.

On a somewhat related note... my wife received a phone call from a Bell employee who after a lengthy "our product is better than Teksavvy" spiel started harassing her because she would not come back to Bell for internet service. She was really upset by this... very unprofessional on Bell's part, one more nail in the coffin.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

jayman said:


> my wife received a phone call from a Bell employee who after a lengthy "our product is better than Teksavvy" spiel started harassing her because she would not come back to Bell for internet service. She was really upset by this... very unprofessional on Bell's part, one more nail in the coffin.


When I was canelling my Internet the guy keep offering me deals, and every time I would ask for unlimited bandwidth. I finally go annoyed and told him I would twice what I pay now for unlimited bandwidth, could he give me unlimited bandwidth. He finally got it and chuckled that no he couldn't. I told him, then there's no point in continuing this line of conversation.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

imnothng said:


> When I was canelling my Internet the guy keep offering me deals, and every time I would ask for unlimited bandwidth. I finally go annoyed and told him I would twice what I pay now for unlimited bandwidth, could he give me unlimited bandwidth. He finally got it and chuckled that no he couldn't. I told him, then there's no point in continuing this line of conversation.


I would have taken their last offer. It was same price as Primus, not as many gigs, but alot more than I use. Before, I could say anything, the connection was lost. I called back and was told their system was down and would get called back, no one called. So, I called back the lady tried the same tired "I have a deal for you". I cut her of short by telling her the promotion she was about to offer. I was sent to loyalty and they said that the system is still down and he cannot do anything to help.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

imnothng said:


> When I was canelling my Internet the guy keep offering me deals, and every time I would ask for unlimited bandwidth. I finally go annoyed and told him I would twice what I pay now for unlimited bandwidth, could he give me unlimited bandwidth. He finally got it and chuckled that no he couldn't. I told him, then there's no point in continuing this line of conversation.


I told Bell that if they wanted to offer me unlimited everything for free for life, I would sign up again, but otherwise they can forget it.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I had the old unlimited plan with Bell as well and they were constantly adding $5 a month & not to mention that I was renting my modem from them for $10 years...

Made the jump to Teksavvy last month and have had no issues. Pay less and get a bit more, so no complaints from me. Haven't had to call them about anything so I can't comment on customer service from them, but the best customer service is the one you don't have to call...


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Dr_AL said:


> t the best customer service is the one you don't have to call...


Very true indeed :clap:


----------

